# Cardio



## Muzza

Just wondering how much and whats the best type, i'm quite fit i suppose, as i said in another post, i like a plod round the park and run 10k's quite often usually 46-48 minutes without too much agro. Thing is it buggered my knee up so i'm going back to the gym and giving up on the longer runs. Tonight i did 5 minutes on the rowing machine (one with the proper rowing arms, 1350m at 8/10) before working out and then 15 minutes on the running machine intervals of 12km/h and then 14km/h (felt a slight twinge in the knee afterwards but nothing too bad)

So is that about the right amount or should i be doing more/less or different types... thought maybe them there spinning classes looked quite good.

I want this to complement the beginners weight training programme i'm doing three times a week that is a sticky

Thanks guys


----------



## Hunnington

Cardio is key to fitness in general as what we do is classed as sport. So why not train the heart.

I hear people of only doing cardio leading up to a show. My prep coach from Extreme Nutrition has had me doing cv from last October when I decided to come back. I now believe cardio all year round and even when you are taking time off weights programme say for 2-3 weeks step outside the nox and participate in classes such as spin, , kick boxing, touch rugby and the list goes on.

It may be worth at this stage to try mix your intensity up. My idea Monday slow steady state 40 min Wednesday do a clas of some sort, , Saturday steady state again 45 min.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Muzza

I'm going to do the beginners program on here and two spin classes a week...see how i get on with that


----------



## TheTransporter

as long as your doin cardio i dont think it matters that much what it is or when. it will burn calories and your ticker going so you gettin fitter and healthyr while burning fat ov.

Its funny when folks are talkin bout cardio and what or when but are miles out of shape, stop stressin and start running, walking, pedling or whatever you fancy as owt is betta than nowt


----------



## crazycal1

That ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the heart needs to be trained just as much as the muscles... after all, the heart is a muscle.

Weight lifting is anaerobic but improving how well your heart works improves how quickly you can recover between sets.

If you're breathing out your ass, you need to get the heart rate quickly back down close to resting before you feel recovered enough for another set.

Spin classes will hold you in good stead, it will also minimise any over spill on a diet if you move to far forward in regards to a calorific surplus.


----------



## gingernut

I perform minimal cardio off season, but I still get in 3 short sessions a week.

I used to be a runner, but was often injured as a result. I now powerwalk - much less injury risk and it does work surprisingly well.

To get my HR up any further I use the cross trainer for sprints. Also some of my weight training is supersets and I sometimes do high volume work, and that does seem to also have a cardio effect!


----------



## Hunnington

Just for your information I am now due to kick start the fat burning process again so cardio will be upt slightly from 1st November 2014 with the aim of being ready for April 2014.

I have kept my CV going throughout my offseason however it was 20 minutes 3 x per week. On one day if feeling good I would do 45 minutes in one hit.

My cardio from November 2014 will be as follows.

Monday am 35 minutes spin bike (leg day)

Tuesday am 30 minutes

Wednesday pm 1 hour with 15 minutes core stability work

Thursday am 35 minutes treadmill

Friday am 30 minutes treadmill (hamstring day) pm 30 minutes treadmill

Saturday am 30 minutes spin bike

Each month I will add 5 minutes till I get to max 70 minutes


----------



## Plod

I've cut back on cardio to prioritise muscle building and I'm paying for it.

Recovery between sets is taking longer, and I don't like it.

Need to up my cardio to assist muscle growth not instead of.


----------



## crazycal1

Whatever it is its unlikely to be that mate.. Especially so soon

I dunno if anyone else has thoughts on this..


----------



## Loz1466868022

I run frequently 4 miles plus and know that it hinders my growth. Stopped running for 3 months focused on lower intensity like stair, uphill walks on machine and bike and I deffo got bigger in the chest and slightly heavier

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TheTransporter

If you are doin cardio to stay fit and keep a helthy ticker that is good, not good for bodybuilding but good for your health and well being.

If you aren't building and think it due to this just jack up calories to cancel out what you are burnin off so you still have the calories aailable would be 1 thing, anotha would be to try jacking up protein intake and makin sure you gettin enuf creatine.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I think sprint training is another good option.

-Effective fat burner.

-Linked to increased testosterone (see below link and referenced studies at foot of article)

-Duration of training is less so less overall "pounding" of joints

http://www.poliquingroup.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/1007/Three_Superb_Sprint_Interval_Workouts_To_Achieve_Y.aspx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod

Done my first cardio class in 12 days

Struggled like hell

Result? More cardio needed


----------



## gingernut

Plod said:


> Done my first cardio class in 12 days
> 
> Struggled like hell
> 
> Result? More cardio needed


Of course you would and of course cardio helps cardio performance - if that is what you want and need. I also find cardio fitness comes back in no more than a couple of weeks max.


----------



## Plod

Said it before, and I'll say it again, I started this journey to be fit for life, and the muscles are just a great bonus.

Whilst I want to look like I train, I don't see the point if I'm in an unfit state.

Cardio helps me shift weight and recover better when weight training.

That's the way I see it.

Better if it was bedroom cardio but hey ho :lol:


----------



## Plod

Also whilst I need the cardio, as I need to go to Dundee either Saturday or Sunday, I'm leaning more towards dropping cardio tomoz rather than legs Sunday. Get doing some heavy arse squats, it bloody feels like cardio :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

Nobody suggested eliminating cardio plod.

Tbh its sounds like your focussing on fitness fatloss and muscle all at the same time ?

That's hard to do effectively


----------



## Plod

TheCrazyCal said:


> Nobody suggested eliminating cardio plod.
> 
> Tbh its sounds like your focussing on fitness fatloss and muscle all at the same time 
> 
> That's hard to do effectively


No not at all, bit I can see how my comment could be read like that

And here lies the problem.

But how and why you prioritise one over the other is the difficulty.

What is the right balance?

Who can say, just trial and error.

Being me, well its more error, but the secret to success? Never give up, and keep picking yourself up and try, try and try again :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

Ask 4 peoples opinion u trust in here, ask them to set some rules they all agree on n do that.

UL avoid this trial and error more then.

Neil, LR, Doug n Aaron perhaps...

They'll be straight with you.

Btw I've wasted years from when I had no advice.

N I've had more comebacks than Rocky..


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> Ask 4 peoples opinion u trust in here, ask them to set some rules they all agree on n do that.
> 
> UL avoid this trial and error more then.
> 
> Neil, LR, Doug n Aaron perhaps...
> 
> They'll be straight with you.
> 
> Btw I've wasted years from when I had no advice.
> 
> N I've had more comebacks than Rocky..


I'm similar to you Cal, which is why I took on a trainer to tell me what to do.


----------



## Plod

lancashirerose said:


> I'm similar to you Cal, which is why I took on a trainer to tell me what to do.


I'll probably do the same in the new year, or rather springtime.

Whilst work has picked up, I want to actually use the heating this winter.

Couldn't afford to have it on last winter (we are on pre pay, and eleccy only which means using the heating means £80-90 a week up front, so not like you can spread the bill  )

Not something I relish, and the car is paid for now, and the MOT only cost me £65 including an oil change this week, so should be able to have the heat on.

The heater in the bedroom broke, I deliberatley never fixed it so there wasn't the expense of running it.

Bought a new one for this year, and one for the kitchen. We only ran one in the hall which was one of thise low running panel heaters last year, plus the lad in his bedroom (as he has asthma)


----------



## Muzza

How funny is that, just read this post from 18 months ago, since then I went 100% outside cardio, basically did Olympic distance Triathlons. Got my 10k time down to 40 mins that's after 1500m swim and 47km bike ride, did a really feckin hilly marathon last weekend in 3hr 54mins. So I think my fitness is okay, got 110km ultra marathon at the end of June. My problem is that I now have a kid and I haven't the time for this level of training so thinking of hitting the gym, In layman's terms what should I be eating and should I just do the beginner training programme on here I don't want to miss out on the cardio completely so what's the best sort to add in, swimming? Thanks


----------



## EXTREME

Muzza, if you are planning your gym work to help your triathlon time and overall fitness you may want to reconsider the beginner training on here because I think it will be more suited to someone trying to build muscle like a bodybuilder or strength athlete.

To make gym work help your goals I would think you want to make it more like circuits or a crossfit type of workout because adding too much muscle tissue will hinder your endurance.


----------



## EXTREME

Muzza, if you are planning your gym work to help your triathlon time and overall fitness you may want to reconsider the beginner training on here because I think it will be more suited to someone trying to build muscle like a bodybuilder or strength athlete.

To make gym work help your goals I would think you want to make it more like circuits or a crossfit type of workout because adding too much muscle tissue will hinder your endurance.


----------

